# How to get Likes on Facebook page?



## TBase (Oct 15, 2013)

Hello Everyone, I'm currently managing a retail shirt store on the sunshine coast australia.

Lately i have made us a facebook page trying to plug people into our website to increase sales.

So far it has been alright but i really want to get more likes and fast. I'm open to ideas and plans to do this.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> i really want to get more likes and fast.


Why? Faster is not necessarily better.

I would suggest you focus on making cool stuff, and then linking to your Facebook page on your website so people who visit your website can naturally find your page.

There's no magic formula for getting a lot of likes that will do you any good.

When you post great things, your existing fans will like it, share it, comment on it and your message will spread naturally.

You can also pay to "boost" some of your popular page posts so more people will see them, but honestly, I'd focus on building a newsletter so you have more control over who sees your messages (since only a fraction of the people on your Facebook page will see your posts)


----------



## 4C Print Shop (Sep 8, 2010)

We did some research on this a while back and found out only 1%-2% of your total fan on your fan page will ever purchase anything. There could be some exceptions but for the most part there won't be that much bump in sales.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

According to Google Analytics, more than 20% of our purchases come via FB. People Like our posts, their friends see that, and go poke around themselves.

Try running a contest or offering a coupon for Liking your page. Tons of third party web apps will automate the process.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## 4C Print Shop (Sep 8, 2010)

There maybe a few exceptions but here is an article that supports our research : Study: Only 1% of Facebook 'Fans' Engage With Brands | Digital - Advertising Age

This is not the only article that supports this claim.


----------



## TBase (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback lads!

Currently our page is on 936 likes & as far as sale percentages our facebook has produced over $1,500 worth of sales in the last 3 months. So i would presume the revenue would be a lot higher if i could get the word out of the page quicker.

Our store has a lot of very popular prints as we sell anywhere from 200 to 500 shirts a day in our retail outlet.

I have linked our website to our page & i have run contests. I just presumed their could be some possible shortcuts.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Most brands don't engage with their fans. Those generic articles are putrid.

We engage our fans with every post. It makes a huge difference.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## ChristopherG (Apr 24, 2013)

You could also run a FB advert (preferably a news feed type, rather than a right column one) to build up the likes. You can target your audience and you can set up how your budget will be spent ie daily, or spread over the lifetime of your ad.


----------



## pparry (Oct 20, 2013)

Yes, a FB add is a guaranteed way to obtain (buy) fans and give your store that extra exposure.


----------



## codyjoe (May 6, 2013)

TBase said:


> Hello Everyone, I'm currently managing a retail shirt store on the sunshine coast australia.
> 
> Lately i have made us a facebook page trying to plug people into our website to increase sales.
> 
> So far it has been alright but i really want to get more likes and fast. I'm open to ideas and plans to do this.


I can tell you you're in the WRONG mindset. Getting more likes means nothing. I can point out plenty of Facebook pages out there heralding 1,000+ likes but with only 8 people talking about it. More likes wont increase your sales at all which is the end goal. You really need to get your customers to like your page and then you need to post meaningful content to keep them there. To draw them in, offer a few bucks off their next purchase when they like your page or leave a few sentence review for you on the web. From that point it's your responsibility to create content to keep them around and continuing to interact with you. Post two blogs a week, minimum. Comment back to everyone when applicable, take photos at the store each day about events going on, and even create YouTube videos.

Not all of your content needs to be apparel related either. Honestly if you tried to run your social media strictly off of apparel based topics, your customers would get bored. You want to talk with them by asking questions and getting feedback.


----------



## lewis1987 (Oct 29, 2013)

There are websites such as add me fast that will give you likes, however these people may not really care about your brand therefore its all for show.

Perhaps use other social media such as instagram, twitter, pinterest and tumblr to get the word out about your brand, this way more people who are actually interested will get to know the brand and begin to like your facebook and using your store.


----------



## lemorris (Apr 29, 2008)

treefox2118 is 100% correct

Engage.

Post interesting stuff...doesn't always have to be your content. Make your page a destination.

Works for me too.

-lemorris


----------



## bbh1236 (Jun 21, 2013)

Give stuff away and post after 5 to 8


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

I normally use 1% of visitors as a guideline for things like one-off shows.

If you have targeted and engaged Facebook fans, I would expect this to be higher. Don't forget that someone may have become a fan because the ALREADY bought something of yours. So that like will not necessarily go towards the pool of potential sales.

However, don't underestimate the power of a Facebook page. It is basically an ongoing advert. Car companies will run car adverts not just to target new customers but to reassure previous customers that they did, actually, make the right choice. They are trying at all costs to avoid 'post purchasing dissonance'

A happy customer will tell other people and a reference is much stronger than an advert. An unhappy customer will tell even more people, so your Facebook page helps to keep a connection with your past customers and reinforce any positive attributed or messages you may have.

Your page should inspire people and give them something of value.


----------



## Mikey Designs (Sep 20, 2013)

Yes. Engage... AND paid ads. I've just recently created a page, and over the weekend, with paid ads, I've generated over 50 new likes. It's going to take time and some money. There's not way to instantly get hundreds or thousands.


----------



## signunderground (Nov 6, 2013)

Your page should be updated with great designs, contests and freebies. Like some big facebook pages and invite them to like your page as well. If you want it fast and get more targeted customers then you should invest in facebook ads.


----------



## lp0328 (Aug 8, 2013)

I think the best way to get facebook likes is in a very organic way. We found facebook ads not as effective as we had hoped for!


----------



## signunderground (Nov 6, 2013)

You're right. It's wise to do it in natural way. Posting, sharing links, and great stuff that comes from your facebook page. 

Facebook ads is working for me. The one I like is the targeted audience and interests. All I have to do is to post great stuff (something unique) that is not available anywhere else. I believe in that way you will gain more likes.


----------



## MarStephenson761 (Sep 19, 2011)

If you don't mind writing a check, w'eve gotten good response from Adroll - they do in stream advertising on FB.


----------



## codyjoe (May 6, 2013)

Forward people to you page via promotions like $5 off if you're looking for 'Likes'.

Though 'Likes' doesn't mean anything. You really want people to share your content and talk about it. So post photos of your work and from behind-the-scenes. If you think getting more likes will mean more people for you to spam with sales posts then just quit now. The moment you post a few posts in a week promoting sales your customers will flea.


----------



## aboyd1991 (May 13, 2013)

Hi, 
We recently were struggling to get followers on our facebook page, we were close to paying for advertising on FB.
Our shop sells alot of wall decals so we decided to run a competition for 3 people to win a decal it lasted 3 days and we gained 75 likes on the status and 119 shares which for us is excellent.

The post itself reached 4,000+ people and it only cost us the price of a meter of vinyl and a meter of application tape so about £1.24 lol.

We gained 50 new likes from it, not the greatest increase but its an increase at least, and since I drew the winners of the competition I have had a lot of people wanting to buy the vinyl that was up for grabs.

now we are going to make it a weekly thing called it something memorable "Freebie Fridays", if you need any ideas take a look at our facebook page and use our competition posts as a template for yourself  Search us facebook.com/northeastthreads


----------



## avaross09 (Dec 5, 2013)

By sending links or using your existing friend and asking them to paste that link and like it.


----------



## carolinacuts (Nov 30, 2013)

Pay per click ads are way better then impression ads. $10\month got my wife 5000 likes in 6 months. She also runs weekly contests (free giveaways) to engage with fans. Ads are the way to go as you choose your monthly budget.


----------



## tristanphillips (Dec 28, 2013)

Hello..
No one thing vs the other is going to provide success. Marketing at times can be hit or miss.. 

I have created Fan Pages that grew to 2000+ plus likes organically after paying $5(one day) for a newsfeed campaign. The traffic was targeted, the content was relevant to traffic and from many different social platforms.
and I have had similar campaigns that failed *miserably*..

Know your brand or audience. 
Know what your audience will find engaging.
Ask them what content they want with FB survey apps and provide it to them in various forms. 
Not only to get the likes, newsletter signups, sales, etc.. 

..to make your fans, repeat customers.


----------



## thefactorie (Aug 21, 2013)

Use instagram to drive traffic to your online store. FB is not a great tool for stores and brands, its more of a friends avenue. Since you own a store with a lot of visual items instagram and even twitter are a way better tool for you


----------



## Mikey Designs (Sep 20, 2013)

I've gain almost 500 likes in a matter of a couple months. Most are paid. I basically setup an ad and set my daily ad budget to $2. That gets me about 10 likes a day. I've done business with some of the face bookers, but most people on Facebook aren't there to shop. They might like your page, but getting sales through Facebook is a different animal. I've had a few clients which have paid for the ads, but most aren't ready to buy and are just looking.


----------



## clippernate34 (Dec 24, 2013)

lewis1987 said:


> There are websites such as add me fast that will give you likes, however these people may not really care about your brand therefore its all for show.
> 
> Perhaps use other social media such as instagram, twitter, pinterest and tumblr to get the word out about your brand, this way more people who are actually interested will get to know the brand and begin to like your facebook and using your store.


Off topic but really like the crown and cross name good job!!


----------

